# Canned mackarel / canned salmon



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been looking on here trying to find information about feeding canned mackarel and canned salmon. I haven't been able to locate any older posts on this subject, so I find myself asking whether anyone here feeds canned fish? Thanks!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Absolutely! I feed one meal of canned mackeral, salmon, or sardines per week. Sometimes two meals.
I started with small meals, and then worked them up to normal meal sized meals, to avoid any loose stools.
A lot of people use canned fish as a topper to kibble on a daily basis, and tat's fine too rather than feeding it as a whole meal.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I feed canned fish about once a week too and my dogs love it! I say go for it!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I feed canned fish once a week or so. I wouldn't feed it too often because it's pretty salty.


----------



## iiVI (Jan 17, 2010)

True...These are sodium dense foods.

A 15 oz. can of mackeral can have >1,500-mg of sodium and a 3.5 oz. can of sardines can have >300-mg of sodium. So both are ~500-mg per/5 oz. portion. I used to use Bumble Bee low sodium tuna which has ~70-mg of sodium in a 5 oz. portion (about 1/7th the concentration per/portion of the sardines and mackeral).


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd love to feed it, however it is very expensive. Especially for the amount that my dog eats.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you all for answering my question! If the fish is too salty, would it help if I rinsed it first before feeding? I would prefer to feed fresh fish but canned is cheaper. (If I'm having fish for dinner, the dogs get whatever is leftover!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

This canned salmon is made just for dogs and cats. Contains only salmon and water (no salt). Made by Evanger's which I really love.

Evanger's Dog and Cat Food Company


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think Wellness For Dogs - Canned Formulas - 95% Salmon and Merrick BG have that option as well. 

However, I can get canned salmon for about $2.08/can and mackerel for about $1.68/can at Walmart so to me, that is cheaper. Just rinse it off and/or only feed it once a week if salt is a big concern for you.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We don't do canned fish either because its just too expensive, AND its a bit more processed than what we like to feed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Just a brief update, first to thank everyone for their replies and suggestions, both of my dogs had one heaping tablespoon of rinsed canned pink salmon mixed in with their Horizon Legacy kibble and it was a hit. I'm glad they enjoyed it so much. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I bought the canned Merrick BG stuff, but haven't fed it yet.
I will happily let you know how it goes, though!

I think I will let them have fish on fridays. Their own little fishfrys, without the frying


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I do the canned salmon I figure if its good for people to have every so often must be good for the pups! They love it! :wink:
I'm going to have to get the macrel and sardines I have never given them this before!


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> I've been looking on here trying to find information about feeding canned mackarel and canned salmon. I haven't been able to locate any older posts on this subject, so I find myself asking whether anyone here feeds canned fish? Thanks!


Yes. I feed my dog and cat a meal of canned sardines and raw egg mashed together once-twice weekly. Get the kind in water, not oil, and if you can, avoid salt. I found some great salt-free ones at trader joes. but if you can't avoid the salt, do the best you can by draining the juice.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I drain the juice and do a rinse under the tap water and drain again, I HATE SALT and don't want my doggies to have it.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> Yes. I feed my dog and cat a meal of canned sardines and raw egg mashed together once-twice weekly. Get the kind in water, not oil, and if you can, avoid salt. I found some great salt-free ones at trader joes. but if you can't avoid the salt, do the best you can by draining the juice.


Dumb question, but are they cooked?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, they are cooked


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I always wondered that about sardines, etc.

Are they smoked?

I was never uh, interested in trying one


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sardines and mackeral are not smoked just cooked, same with the canned salmon, I rotate each week always mixing in a egg. Most of the time they get gas from the sardines and mackeral mixed with the egg.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

just got a can of mackerel as a treat for Lucky today. all i can say is that mackerel is a lot cheaper than sardines or canned salmon.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> just got a can of mackerel as a treat for Lucky today. all i can say is that mackerel is a lot cheaper than sardines or canned salmon.


All three of these are good and they are healthy for your dog but salmon, which is more expensive, is also more nutritious. Heavier in O3's.


----------

